# Monthly Income in Local Currency (if employed)



## mak1smartboy (Dec 13, 2019)

DS160 QuestionMonthly Income in Local Currency (if employed)My questionWith super or without super ? super is retirement fund
should it be gross income/12


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I wouldn't get too hung up about it and report excluding super.


----------

